# Z170 3 levels of armor



## prateekpunj (Aug 4, 2015)

The masterful MSI Z170 GAMING motherboards all come with different types of armor. Whether you choose the nimble GAMING M5 or the extremely heavy plated GAMING M9 ACK motherboard, there is always a board that suits your needs. ChooseYourDestiny

*i60.tinypic.com/2yjq8b4.jpg


----------

